# should i or shouldnt



## altima704 (Jan 23, 2005)

ok i got a chance to get 3 12" kicker compVRs should i jump on them or are the subs poo??? i would really like it if i got some feed back on it plzzz


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

damn, those are pretty nice. from what i see you have about 500 bucks in subs. just get a good amp to power them, a nice box and mount them puppies. i mean, thats what i'd do w/ them


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

it depends on how much your paying, but the compvr's are among the better budget subs out there, along with memphis pr's/image dynamics id series/soundstream exact etc...


----------



## altima704 (Jan 23, 2005)

im gettin a deal on them from the shop im gettin them from 110$ a peice i think thats pretty good


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

If you like it loud then yeah for CVRs.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

They are loud...but they dont have the best sq though.


----------



## altima704 (Jan 23, 2005)

what kind of amp do you think i should put on them


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Something with 400 RMS. If you're getting 3 subs I'd get 3 amps or 2. MTX, Kicker, Hifonics they should have something with the power range you need.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Well if the shop is giving a deal on the subs get them to give you a deal on an amp. I would go with just one amp and make it a mono 2 ohm stable. If you run the speaker in parralel it will give a 2 ohm load I beleive, if they are 4 ohm speakers. Maybe someone can make sure on that


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Unless the voice coils are 6 ohm, or some multiple of that, they will not divide nicely into the 8/4/2/1 ohm catagory. We need to know if the voice coils are dual or singular, and what the impedance of each voice coil is. here is a calculator for figuring out total impedance in either a series or parallel configuration. http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxcalcs.asp You should always use parallel wiring to string subs together, with the exception of dual voice coils which can be run in series on their own speaker. Granted, it won't damage the subs to string them all in series, but it makes for nasty sq along with an inefficient method for a car amp to develope power.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Sorry about that I huury and did the math in my head and it was wrong they are 4 ohm dual vc speakers had a pair before. I just thought 8 & 8 is 4 so another would be 2 but no it was actually 2.66667 sorry about the confusion


----------



## altima704 (Jan 23, 2005)

and do u guys know a good site where i can get a good priced amp


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

www.onlinecarstereo.com Im not sure how to post alink so just go there. Lots of different amp brands and different amp choices


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

Elemental Designs 

not sure what your looking to spend, but the nine.2 and nine.1 are hard to beat for the money


----------

